# Job offer in Luxemburg



## chris90 (4 mo ago)

Hi, totally unsure as to whether this is a correct place to leave such a post. So apologies in advance and feel free to suitably reprimand me if not I’ve failed to navigate to anywhere that seems more appropriate despite best efforts. So I was in Luxembourg visiting a friend recently and I took an interview while there (not planned but came about somehow) for a junior accounting role with a decent company. The company would look to take me on around January and will send their offer next week due to the interview being successful. my worry is that I have read little bits regarding employment/labour laws in Luxembourg and I am left not being sure of how my application to live there will pan out. The issue for me is that I don’t actually have relevant qualifications or experience in the role. The person who interviewed me was impressed and seems to not be worried at all. i am aware of ADEM rules and that’s not so much my worry as I believe the company’s HR will deal with that. My main worry is that I will be needing to submit a degree level qualification or demonstrate relevant experience in order to submit a successful application alongside an employment contract. I don’t actually have anything relevant beyond a GCSE A in mathematics, an E !! In AS maths and a foundation degree in music production 😂 don’t ask!! Was wondering if anyone has any experience on this front and can reassure me that my plans won’t be scuppered by a misspent youth. Again the hiring manager doesn’t seem to think there’ll be a problem but I don’t want to pester him and I’m not too reassured that I won’t get denied a work permit or right to be resident there etc. Thanks (and sorry If relevant) in advance. kind regards, Chris


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you into a thread of your own to see what attention we can attract. However, given that it is the (potential) employer that has extended you an offer, they really ought to be the ones to start the process of obtaining a visa for you.

This is the Luxembourgisch site regarding working in Luxembourg Working in Luxembourg as a third-country national and cross-border worker
I've only skimmed the information, but they do seem to refer to either non-EU nationals residing in another EU state or those related to a Brit living in Luxembourg under the WA (i.e. the agreement regarding Brits living in the EU at the date of Brexit). Not sure how it all works if you aren't already living somewhere in the EU. But that's the sort of thing your employer-to-be should be assisting you with (and I see that part of the documentation required includes certification that the employer is authorized to hire someone from outside Luxembourg for the post.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

chris90 said:


> Hi, totally unsure as to whether this is a correct place to leave such a post. So apologies in advance and feel free to suitably reprimand me if not I’ve failed to navigate to anywhere that seems more appropriate despite best efforts. So I was in Luxembourg visiting a friend recently and I took an interview while there (not planned but came about somehow) for a junior accounting role with a decent company. The company would look to take me on around January and will send their offer next week due to the interview being successful. my worry is that I have read little bits regarding employment/labour laws in Luxembourg and I am left not being sure of how my application to live there will pan out. The issue for me is that I don’t actually have relevant qualifications or experience in the role. The person who interviewed me was impressed and seems to not be worried at all. i am aware of ADEM rules and that’s not so much my worry as I believe the company’s HR will deal with that. My main worry is that I will be needing to submit a degree level qualification or demonstrate relevant experience in order to submit a successful application alongside an employment contract. I don’t actually have anything relevant beyond a GCSE A in mathematics, an E !! In AS maths and a foundation degree in music production 😂 don’t ask!! Was wondering if anyone has any experience on this front and can reassure me that my plans won’t be scuppered by a misspent youth. Again the hiring manager doesn’t seem to think there’ll be a problem but I don’t want to pester him and I’m not too reassured that I won’t get denied a work permit or right to be resident there etc. Thanks (and sorry If relevant) in advance. kind regards, Chris


You will have to submit both your qualifications as well as your employment contract.

Is the company experienced in sponsoring TCNs?





__





Conditions of residence for third-country salaried workers in Luxembourg


A third-country national who wishes to come to Luxembourg to carry out a salaried activity for a period of more than 3 months, must follow a procedure in 2 consecutive steps: Step 1: before entering the country: submit an...




guichet.public.lu


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ALKB, thanks for that. I only noticed well after posting that the information I referred to was for cross-border workers but I figured that had to be the right website for the information.


----------

